# My hedgehog is turning purple? (PICS)



## SnowblindWizard (Aug 29, 2014)

I purchased my first hedgehog from a college student on craigslist about a month ago. I noticed she had a small purple patch of quills on her back. I thought it was really cool, but possibly a sign of sickness. After research, I found NOTHING about hedgehog quills turning purple. It seems like the patch maybe grew in size, but I am not positive.

If this is a health issue, I would like to know what is causing the problem. If it is harmless, I wouldn't mind if she turned completely purple. It actually looks quite amazing. Pic below



http://imgur.com/5ldKJw0


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's probably the marking that the breeder used to tell the babies apart.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

it does, in fact, look just like breeder paint.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

SnowblindWizard said:


> If it is harmless, I wouldn't mind if she turned completely purple. It actually looks quite amazing. Pic below
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5ldKJw0


:lol: I got a nice chuckle out of this...I wouldn't mind if mine turned purple either.


----------



## pricklyprincess620 (May 20, 2014)

Definitely breeder paint, I do that with mine. Purple quills, nah. Maybe blue one's though


----------

